# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  وهبة الزحيلي.. العالم الفقيه المفسِّر

## محمد طه شعبان

إعداد: أحمد بن محمود الداهن
لمحاتٌ من حياتهولادته ونشأته:
ولد وهبة مصطفى الزُّحيلي في بلدة دير عطية من ريف دمشق عام 1351هـ-1932م لأبوين كريمين موصوفين بالصَّلاح والتَّقوى.
فوالده الحاج مصطفى الزُّحيلي كان حافظاً لكتاب الله تعالى، شديد التَّمسك بالسُّنة النَّبوية، كثير العبادة والصِّيام، ذا همَّةٍ عالية، وكان له الأثر الأكبر في توجيه أولاده لمتابعة التَّحصيل العلمي، وفي إطار الدِّراسات الشَّرعية بخاصَّة.
أما والدتُه فسيدةٌ فاضلة، شديدة الورع، متمسِّكةٌ بالشَّريعة عاملةٌ بها.
اتَّجه المترجَم في بداياته الأولى إلى تعلُّم القرآن الكريم، فأتقنه تجويداً في أحد كتاتيب البلدة عند امرأةٍ حافظةٍ صالحة، وأُدخل بعدها المدرسة الابتدائية الرَّسمية وأتَمَّها في بلدته أيضاً.
دراسته وشهاداته:
بعد أن أنهى دراستَه الابتدائية قدم المتَرجم مدينةَ دمشق سنة 1946م وعمرُه 14 عاماً لمتابعة دراسته في معاهدها.
التحق في دمشق بالثانوية الشَّرعية التي كانت تُسمَّى كلِّية الشَّريعة، وأمضى فيها ستَّ سنوات، نال بعدها شهادة الثانوية الشَّرعية عام 1952م وكان ترتيبه الأولَ على جميع المتقدِّمين.
توجَّه بعدها إلى مصر ليكمل مسيرته العلمية، وتحصيله العلمي العالي، فالتحق بعددٍ من الكلِّيات في آنٍ واحد، فقد درس في الجامعة الأزهرية في كلِّيتي الشَّريعة واللُّغة العربية، كما درس في كلِّية الحقوق بجامعة عين شمس، وكانت حصيلة تلك الدِّراسة أن نال الشَّهادات الآتية:
1- الشَّهادة العالية في الشَّريعة الإسلامية من كلية الشَّريعة بالأزهر بتقدير ممتاز عام 1956م.
2- إجازة التَّخصص بالتَّدريس من كلية اللُّغة العربية بالأزهر عام 1957م.
3- إجازة في الحقوق من جامعة عين شمس بتقدير جيد عام 1957م.
ولم يكن الأستاذ وهبة الزُّحيلي قد قضى نهمته في طلب العلم بعد، فتقدَّم إلى كلٍّ من جامعتي الأزهر والقاهرة للدِّراسات التَّخصصية العليا، وتابع دراسته في كلِّية الحقوق في جامعة القاهرة بقسم الشَّريعة، ونال سنة 1959م درجة الماجستير في الشَّريعة الإسلامية، وبعد ذلك سجل أطروحته في الدكتوراه في الكلية نفسها بعنوان (آثار الحرب في الفقه الإسلامي –دراسة مقارنة)، ومنحته لجنة المناقشة الدرجة العلمية مع مرتبة الشَّرف الأولى سنة 1963م.
أساتذته وشيوخه:
هيأ الله -عز وجل- للمترجَم مجموعةً من أساتذة العلم وشيوخه في الشَّام ومصر قلَّ نظيرُها، ويندر أن تجتمع لإنسانٍ واحد، فكان بعضُ أفراد هذه الطَّبقة من العلماء أساتذة جيل، كما أن بعضهم كان صاحب نهضةٍ علميةٍ مباركةٍ جدَّدت معالم الدِّين في بداية هذا القرن.
فمن أساتذته وشيوخه في الشَّام أذكر:
1- الشيخ محمد هاشم الخطيب الرِّفاعي: خطيب الجامع الأموي، ومؤسِّس جمعية التَّهذيب والتَّعليم، وقد قرأ عليه المترجَم في الفقه، وتأثَّر به في التَّوجيه وتبيان المعايير الصحيحة للإسلام.
2- الشيخ عبد الرِّزاق الحمصي: كان فقيهاً وتولى الإفتاء في الجمهورية السُّورية بين عامي 1963م -1969م، وقد قرأ عليه الشيخ الزحيلي في الفقه.
3- الشيخ محمود ياسين: أحد مؤسسي (جمعية النهضة الأدبية) و(جمعية العلماء) و(رابطة العلماء) و(جمعية الهداية الإسلامية) التي تولَّى رئاستها، وله عنايةٌ خاصَّةٌ بعلوم اللُّغة، واشتغالٌ بالحديث النَّبوي وعلومه، وقرأ عليه في الحديث.
4- الشيخ حسن الشَّطِّي: فقيهٌ حنبليٌّ فَرَضيُّ، كان أوَّلَ مديرٍ للكلِّية الشَّرعية بدمشق، تلقَّى عليه المترجَم علومَ الفرائض والأحوال الشَّخصية.
5- الشيخ حسن حبنَّكة الميداني: أحد أفذاذ دمشق المعدودين، صاحب نهضةٍ علميةٍ متميِّزة، شارك بتأسيس (مدرسة الجمعية الغرَّاء)، و(المدرسة الرَّيحانية)، و(المعهد الشَّرعي)، و(جمعية التَّوجيه الإسلامي)، كما شارك في تأسيس (رابطة العالم الإسلامي ) في مكة المكرمة. حضر الأستاذ الزحيلي دروسه في التَّفسير. 
6- الشيخ صادق حبنكة: أخو الشيخ حسن حبنكة، وقد حضر الشيخ الزُّحيلي دروسه في التَّفسير.
7- الشيخ صالح الفرفور: مؤسس (جمعية الفتح الإسلامي) ومعهدها، وهو من رجال التَّربية والتَّعليم البارزين، وقد قرأ عليه المترجَم في علوم اللغة العربية (البلاغة والأدب).
8- الشيخ محمد لطفي الفيومي: فقيهٌ حنبليٌّ، ومدرِّسٌ بارعٌ، قرأ عليه الزُّحيلي في أصول الفقه ومصطلح الحديث.
9- الشيخ محمود الرنكوسي: العالم العامل الفاضل، مدير (دار الحديث الأشرفية)، ورئيس رابطة العلماء، قرأ عليه الزُّحيلي في علوم العقائد والكلام.
ومن أساتذته وشيوخه في مصر أذكر:
1- الشيخ محمد أبو زهرة: الفقيه الإمام وعلم العصر، ولعلَّ الأستاذ الزَّحيلي قد تأثَّر بأسلوبه في الكتابة.
2- الشيخ محمود شلتوت: الفقيه المصلح، ومؤسس (مجمع البحوث الإسلامية).
3- الشيخ الدكتور عبد الرحمن التَّاج: شيخ الأزهر بين عامي 1954م – 1958م، وله بحوث متميَّزة.
4- الشيخ عيسى منّون: درَّس في الأزهر، ونال عضوية جماعة كبار العلماء، عُيِّن عميداً لكلية أصول الدِّين، ثم شيخاً لكلية الشَّريعة.
5- الشيخ محمد علي الخفيف: أحد أعلام القضاء والفقه في مصر، خلَّف أكثر من عشرة كتب فقهية وأصولية وعدداً كبيراً من البحوث.
وفي ذكر مشايخه وأساتذته يقول الدكتور الزحيلي: "أخذت عن شيوخ مصر العلم، وتعلَّمت من شيوخ الشَّام العمل بالعلم والورع".
أعماله ومناصبه:
التَّدريس الجامعي كان أول أعمال المترجَم بعد حصوله على درجة الدكتوراه، إذ عُيِّن مدرِّساً في كلية الشَّريعة بجامعة دمشق عام 1963م، ثم رقي إلى درجة أستاذ مساعد سنة 1969م، وأستاذاً عام 1975م.
وتنقَّل بعدها بين عددٍ من الجامعات العربية بصفة أستاذٍ زائر، فدرَّس في كلية الشَّريعة والقانون بجامعة بنغازي، وفي قسم الشَّريعة بجامعة الخرطوم بالسُّودان، والمركز العربي للدِّراسات الأمنية بالرِّياض، وأمضى خمس سنوات في جامعة الإمارات العربية في العين.
وخلال السَّنوات السَّابقة -وما يزال- شغل الدكتور الزَّحيلي عدداً من المناصب الإدارية في الجامعات التي درَّس بها؛ فقد عُيِّن وكيلاً لكلية الشريعة بجامعة دمشق عام 1967م، ثم عميداً للكلَّية بالنَّيابة بين عامي 1967م – 1969م.
وعُيِّن رئيساً لقسم الشَّريعة في كلية الشَّريعة والقانون في جامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، ثمَّ عميداً للكلِّية بالنيابة حتى نهاية مدة إعارته سنة 1989م.
ويشغل حالياً منصب رئيس قسم الفقه الإسلامي ومذاهبه بجامعة دمشق.
وللأستاذ الدكتور الزُّحيلي عضويةٌ في عددٍ من المجامع العلمية والبحثية الإسلامية، ويرأس بعض الهيئات الشَّرعية الإسلامية، ومنها:
- عضوٌ خبيرٌ في كلٍّ من مجمع الفقه الإسلامي بجدة، والمجمع الفقهي بمكة المكرمة، ومجمع الفقه الإسلامي بالهند والسودان وأمريكة.
- عضوٌ في المجمع الملكي لبحوث الحضارة الإسلامية –آل البيت- في الأردن.
- عضو الموسوعة العربية بدمشق.
- أحد أعضاء هيئة التَّحرير في مجلَّة نهج الإسلام التي تصدر عن وزارة الأوقاف السورية.
- رئيس هيئة الرَّقابة الشَّرعية لشركة المضاربة والمقاصَّة الإسلامية في البحرين.
- رئيس هيئة الرَّقابة الشَّرعية للبنك الإسلامي الدَّولي في المؤسسة العربية المصرفية في البحرين.
- رئيس قسم الدِّراسات الشَّرعية في المجلس الشَّرعي للمصارف الإسلامية في البحرين.
- عضو هيئة الإفتاء الأعلى بالجمهورية العربية السورية.
- عضو الهيئة الاستشارية لموسوعة دار الفكر للحضارة الإسلامية.
- عضو لجنة البحوث والشؤون الإسلامية بوزارة الأوقاف السورية.
وله أيضاً مشاركاتٍ فاعلةٍ في المؤتمرات والنَّدوات الدَّولية الإسلامية التي تعقد في مختلف العواصم والمدن العربية والإسلامية، ومنها:
- دورات مجمع الفقه الإسلامي التَّابع لمنظَّمة العمل الإسلامي.
- دورات المجمع الملكي لبحوث الحضارة الإسلامية –آل البيت- في عمَّان.
- ندوات هيئة الزكاة المعاصرة في الكويت والمنامة.
- النَّدوات الإسلامية الطِّبية التي تقيمها منظمة العلوم الإسلامية والطِّبية بالكويت.
- أسبوع الفقه الإسلامي في الرِّياض.
أوصافه وأخلاقه:
لقد حبا الله الأستاذ الزُّحيلي بسطةً في العلم والجسم، فهو طويل القامة، حنطيُّ اللَّون، خفيف العارضين، سريع المشي والحركة، ذو همَّة عالية.
يمتاز بحسن الخلق وطيب المعاملة، وهو لطيف المعشر، دائم البِشْر، يألف ويُؤلف.
وهو محبٌّ لطلابه وإخوانه،حريصٌ على أوقاتهم، نصوحٌ لهم، يؤثر خدمتهم، ويستجيب لدعواتهم، ويشاركهم في مناسباتهم بطيب خاطر.
وهو متواضعٌ في عزَّة، لا يرفعه علمه على الناس كبراً، ولا يضعه تواضعاً، بل هو مهيب محترم، يعرف للآخرين حقَّهم، كما يعرف حقَّ نفسه.
وهو وفيٌّ محبٌّ لأشياخه، لا يذكر أحداً منهم إلا بخير، ويكره التَّعصب المذهبي كرهاً شديداً.
ولعل من أبرز المواهب التي أفاضها الله عز وجل عليه حافظته القوية، وربما أتى إلى مناقشة بعض الرَّسائل الجامعية دون أن يصطحب معه المذكرة، ومع ذلك تراه يبرز محاسنها، ويشير إلى ملاحظاته عليها، ويملي ذلك على المناقش من ذاكرته محدداً له مواقع النَّقد من رسالته.
وقد أوتي من الصَّبر والجلد والمحافظة على الوقت وعدم إضاعته، ما يجعله في ذلك مثلاً يُحتذى.
وهو محبٌّ للسكينة والهدوء، سريع القراءة، ويعزو ذلك إلى صلته المستمرة بالكتاب، فهو لا يكاد يضيع دقيقةً واحدةً من غير قراءةً أو كتابة، وربما أمضى أكثر من ثلثي يومه بين الكتب دون أن يشعر بأدنى ملل.
أما حكمته التي تنتظم بها حياته فهي قول الله عز وجل: {واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله} [البقرة: 282]، ويقول في ذلك: "إن سرَّ النَّجاح في الحياة إحسان الصِّلة بالله عز وجل".
وأختم بذكر شهادة أحد أساتذته فيه، يقول الأستاذ الشيخ صادق حبنَّكة: "إن الشيخ وهبة الزُّحيلي –حفظه الله وزاده بالشُّكر من خير ما أعطاه- له في قلبي مكانة مكينة ملَّكه إياها –وهو أحقُّ بها- تواضعه بلا مذلة، واستقامته بغير انحراف، ودأبه على العلم الناصح والعمل الصَّالح، وما عملت يداه من الكتب المجيدة في المواضع المفيدة".
تعريف بمؤلَّفاته: 
يُعدُّ الأستاذ الدكتور وهبة الزُّحيلي من أغزر المعاصرين تأليفاً وأكثرهم إنتاجاً فكرياً، وهو يَعُد العمل بالتَّأليف بقصد نفع الآخرين وتبصيرهم بحقائق دينهم ودعوتهم إلى دين الله من آكد الواجبات، وأهم العبادات بعد أداء ما افترضه المولى عز وجلَّ.
وقد بلغت كتبه وبحوثه ومقالاته نحواً من خمس مئة، وله موقع على الشابكة يجيب فيه عن مختلف الأسئلة من بلدان العالم.
وأهمُّ مؤلفاته وآثاره:
أ- في مجال التأليف العلمي المتخصص:
للمترجَم في هذا الميدان إلى الآن أكثر من ثلاثين ومئة كتابٍ ورسالةٍ ظهرت إلى عالم الطِّباعة، أهمها:
1- آثار الحرب في الفقه الإسلامي.
2- الفقه الإسلامي وأدلته.
3- نظرية الضَّرورة الشَّرعية؛ دراسة مقارنة.
4- التَّفسير المنير في العقيدة والشَّريعة والمنهج.
5- التَّفسير الوجيز. 
6- التَّفسير الوسيط.
7- الفقه الإسلامي في أسلوبه الجديد.
8- أصول الفقه الإسلامي.
9- الذَّرائع في السِّياسة الشَّرعية،والفق  ه الإسلامي.
10- العلاقات الدولية في الإسلام مقارنة بالقانون الدولي الحديث.
11- نظرية الضَّمان أو (حكم المسؤولية المدنية والجنائية) في الفقه الإسلامي.
12- العقود المسمَّاة في قانون المعاملات المدنية الإماراتي والقانون المدني الأردني.
13- العقوبات الشَّرعية وأسبابها، بالاشتراك مع الدكتور رمضان الشرنباصي.
14- الأصول العامة لوحدة الدَّين الحق (مترجم إلى الإنجليزية).
15- القرآن الكريم، البنية التَّشريعية والخصائص الحضارية (مترجم إلى الإنجليزية والفرنسية). 
16- جهود تقنين الفقه الإسلامي.
17- فقه السُّنة النَّبوية.
18- نظام الإسلام - ثلاثة أقسام (نظام العقيدة، نظام الحكم والعلاقات الدولية، مشكلات العالم الإسلامي المعاصر).
19- الوجيز في أصول الفقه.
20- شرعة حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام، بالمشاركة.
21- الضَّوابط الشَّرعية للأخذ بأيسر المذاهب.
22- الرُّخص الشَّرعية؛ أحكامها وضوابطها.
23- الإسلام دين الجهاد لا العدوان.
24- الإسلام دين الشُّورى والدِّيمقراطية.
25- القصَّة القرآنية، هدايةٌ وبيانٌ. 
26- الموازنة بين القرآن والسُّنة في الأحكام.
27- الفقه الحنبلي الميسر (بأدلته وتطبيقاته المعاصرة).
28- الخليفة الرَّاشد العادل عمر بن عبد العزيز.
29- سعيد بن المسيب (ضمن سلسلة أعلام المسلمين).
30- أسامة بن زيد (ضمن سلسلة أعلام المسلمين).
31- عبادة بن الصامت (ضمن سلسلة أعلام المسلمين).
32- المذاهب الإسلامية الخمسة، بالمشاركة.
ب- في مجال العناية بالتراث الإسلامي:
1- تخريج وتحقيق أحاديث (تحفة الفقهاء) لعلاء الدين السمرقندي.
2- النُّصوص الفقهية المختارة. 
3- تخريج وتحقيق أحاديث وآثار (جامع العلوم والحكم لابن رجب الحنبلي) مع التَّعليق عليها. 
4- تخريج وتحقيق واختصار (مختصر الأنوار في شمائل النبي المختار) للبغوي.
5- تحقيق وترتيب (طريق الهجرتين وباب السعادتين) لابن القيم.
جـ- بحوث مقدمة إلى الموسوعات العربية والإسلامية:
1- التَّمثيل السِّياسي في الإسلام (25صفحة) الكويت.
2- أموال الحربيين (27صفحة) الكويت.
3- الأشربة (25صفحة) الكويت.
4- المرابحة (15صفحة) الكويت.
5- الوصية (40صفحة) الكويت.
6- الضرورة (20صفحة) الكويت.
7- المزارعة (20صفحة) جدة.
8- الاستصناع (17صفحة) جدة.
9- عائد الاستثمار (29صفحة) جدة.
10- الدَّعوة الإسلامية - الوسيلة - المنهج - الهدف (31صفحة) عمَّان.
11- العلم والإيمان وقضايا الشباب (14صفحة) عمَّان.
12- تبصير المسلمين لغيرهم بالإسلام - أحكامه وضوابطه وآدابه (32صفحة) عمَّان.
13- الشُّورى في العصور العباسية فكراً وممارسة (38 صفحة) عمَّان.
14- متى يجنح إلى السَّلم (40 صفحة) عمَّان.
15- الاجتهاد (5 صفحات) دمشق.
16- الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان (50 صفحة) دمشق.
17- الأصولية (10صفحات) دمشق.
18- الإفتاء (3 صفحات) دمشق.
19- أهل الذمة (15صفحة) دمشق.
20- أهل الكتاب (15صفحة) دمشق.
21- ترجمة الأستاذ عبد الوهاب خلاف (5 صفحات) دمشق. 
د- البحوث التي تقدم بها إلى المؤتمرات الدولية والندوات العلمية والفكرية:
1- أثر الباعث والنية في العقود والفسوخ والتروك.
2- إسقاط الدين عن الزكاة.
3- إقليمية الشريعة والقضاء في ديار الإسلام.
4- أهمية الحفاظ على الحكومة الإسلامية.
5- زكاة الأسهم في الشركات.
6- السُّوق المالية.
7- الضرورة والحاجة وأثرهما في الأحكام الشَّرعية.
8- فلسفة العقوبة في الإسلام.
9- المصلحة المرسلة.
10- مصرف الزكاة.
11- نظام التوبة وأثرها في إسقاط العقوبات. 
هـ- المقالات:
ناف عددُ المقالات التي نشرت للمترجم على المئة، معظمها توزَّع على ثلاث مجلاتٍ هي:
1- مجلَّة حضارة الإسلام الدِّمشقية، ونشرت للأستاذ ما بين سنتي 1963م – 1968م.
2- مجلَّة الوعي الإسلامي الكويتية، ونشرت للأستاذ ما بين سنتي 1966م – 1981م.
3- مجلَّة نهج الإسلام الدِّمشقية، وتنشر للأستاذ منذ سنة 1981م وحتى الآن.
المرجـع:
كتاب (وهبة الزحيلي، العالم الفقيه المفسِّر)، تأليف: الدكتور بديع السَّيد اللَّحام، وهو الكتاب رقم (12) في سلسلة: (علماء ومفكرون معاصرون، لمحات من حياتهم وتعريف بمؤلفاتهم) التي تصدرها دار القلم بدمشق، الطبعة الأولى، 1422هـ - 2001م.
رابط الموضوع: http://www.alukah.net/culture/0/1721/#ixzz43504YXF4

----------

